# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات قمة الرومنسية

## ولد ملك

*اذا قلبك نبت به جرح
انا قلبي تراه جرووح
وإذا شافت عيونك فرح
عيوني مالها غيرك دواء للروح

***************************************

ان قلت لك اني بهاجر واخليك؛؛
واترك الدنيا وارحل بدونك!!
وان قلت اني مع الوقت ناسيك؛؛
وقلبي صار بالوقت الاقشر يخونك!!
اكون انا كذاب من غير تشكيك؛؛
وشلون بأنسى بسمتك مع عيونك !!
لك موقع محفوظ في قلب مغليك
اقرب من اهدابك لناعس جفونك !!
وعند النهاية بيت واحد يكفيك ،،
خله في بالك لانتشيت بجنونك،،
قالها الجسمي وكنه شدى فيك ،،
والله ماتسوى حياتي بدونك !!

***************************************

ياروح روحي فداك الروح
وفداك قلبي قبل "روحي"
بس الطف بحالة المجروح جروح
واصرف دواء يشفي "جروحي"
يالله يأعز وأغلى روح
لاتسلب الروح من "روحي"

***************************************

لي فتره ماارسلت لك ياغلا قلبي مراسيل
لاتظن اني نسيتك او لقيت البديل
او تفكرني سهيت والا ابتعدت لو قليل
لاتقول اني جفيت الجفا مني مايجيك
مهما اغيب عن الاحباب
قلبي وتفكيري واحاسيسي
كلها معك ماتغيب

***************************************

احبك كلمه قالها قلبي وتحداني
وهزت فيني اشواقي واحاسيسي ووجداني
وظلت تسكن بجوفي وبدون شعور تقواني
وانا ارجي بس من ربي يحقق لي كل احلامي
ويخلي لي "اعز" الناس "واغلى" كل خلاني

***************************************

الله يسامح زمانن فيك ذكرني
من بعد ماكنت ناسي يابعد ناسي
كل مادعيت بهواك الله يصبرني
ترجع لقلب نساك وتوقظ احساسي

***************************************

ليت الزمن لامرت الايام يرجع للورى
نشتاق حنا للحظه من ليالينا
جميله ذكريات الامس تذرف لها دمع ماضينا
لاكن لو قسى الحاضر واشتكت اشواقنا
فينا ذكراكم الحلوه تواسينا
ومصير الوقت يجمعنا وننسى كل مأسينا

***************************************

حبيبي
حبك اول حب خذني للحياة
اول ماشفتك ابتديت احلم معاك
واحلى لحظه بالحياة لحظة لقاك
طيبة هواك اغلى عندي من الحياة ذي كلها

***************************************

اكيد احبك اكيد اموت في حبك
اكيد انا بفقدك .. لا غبت عن عيني
غلاك ماادري كذا جاني من ربك
من يوم شفتك وحبك ساكن فيني
اغليك انا وزاد قدرك يوم اغليتني

***************************************

تدري من انا ؟
انا نهاية مأساتك
انا اول من هواك
انا اخر من يفكر ينساك
انا ذكراك
انا صوتك وصداك
انا غاية مداك
انا سعدك وهناك
انا نجمة سماك
انا قصيدة تاهت بمعناك
عرفت مين انا
انا من باع عمره واشتراك

***************************************

ماأقدر اوصف لك ظروفي
وحيرتي وخوفي عليك
ياللي بيك ايامي تحلى
انا ((مشتاق ليك))
جاني طيفك في منامي
وكنت افكر واحلم بيك
قلت له خذ مني ~سلامي ~
وقله بالعمر أفديك
انت لو غبت ثواني
روحي ياروحي تناديك
آآه
لو قلبك نساني
والليالي الحلوه ذيك ..

***************************************

ياليتك تجي حاضر تشوف
ياليتك تجي ودعت الدموع
انا ولهفتي واجمل ثيابي
نرقص فرح لو دقيت بابي
واحلم حلم لو بس الاقيك
ماينساك قلبي ولايعوفك

***************************************

ان ماالتقينا اشوف صورتك تلتقيني
ان غمضت عيني وان فتحت القاك
لاشك انت نظر عيني وقلب دوم يحيني
وانت اللي بدوني احس اني معاك
لاتجاهلني بعد عمري ومعهم تنساني
ولاتكذب قولك يوم تنطق شفاك ..
بأحبك

***************************************

جلست اقلب اوراقي لقيت ايام ((ماضينا))
بكت عيني وبكت روحي على ماكان ((يجمعنا))
ترجيت الزمن يرجع عشان امسح ((مدامعنا))
لقيت ان العمر يمشي ومو سامع (( مواجعنا))
عرفت ان الزمن راحل ولاراضي ((يرجعنا))

***************************************

احبــك 
وبحب كلامك في شفايفك
وبحب القلب يكون شايفك
احبك انتا احبك انتا بس
وحبك اجمل شي يتحس
وبسمع منك اجمل همس

***************************************

جاني خبر ياصاحبي انك ناسيه
علم جرح كبدي وذوب لهبها
سلموني على اللي سم حالي فراقه
وخبروه اني على فرقاه مااستطيع
واصبر صبر ياناسي وضاق صدري
والقلب حزناً على فرقى حبيب
فرقت الاقدار بيني وبين اغلى حبيب

***************************************

كتبت من الوله اشعار وبانت حقايقها
مولع فيك ياحبيبي واشوف الهم بسكاتك
الا ليت السعادة بيننا حلت دقايقها
والا ياليت رغباتي تعانق كل رغباتك
جروحي تنزف همومي ودمع العين تسبقها
توضح لك قساوات الزمن من جور غيباتك
متى الفرحه ياروح الروح تجي وتضم عاشقها
واغني لك بكل الاشواق واعوض كل مافاتك

***************************************

لا .. لا توادع
لين اكمل كلامي
ترى الفرص في شوقي لك قليله
ضامي على شوفك من العام ضامي
ابغى وصالك بس كيف الوسيله
غلاك مابين اللحم والعظامي
يجري بدمي من سنين طويله
واللي يمر بحالتي مايلام
شكواي للي كنا نشكي له

***************************************

(تعرف وش قد احبك)


والا باقي تجهل؟!
تعرف وش قد صوتك يترك بحالي شجون
كان باقي ماعرفت بعد كل العذاب فأعرف
اني وصلت بحبك
×:×لحد الجنوووون×:× 
أي نعم "اموت فيك"
"واعشقك"
واحلف بأنك ساكن مابين
"روحي والعيون"
وش تبي اكثر؟!
مدامك كل حاجة تملك
سولف لي قد ماانت تقدر
صارحني عن غلاتي"
بس يكفي تعذبني!؟
قولي اني دايم في حياتك داااااايم
ولازم اكون؟!
مثل ماانت في حياتي تفرح وتمرح؟
ودي اصبح في حياتك
>عاشق حب وبجنون<
كان قالوا لك
توفى مغرم القلب حزين
فاعرف انه يحتمل بين المتون
ويندفن بين المقابر؛
ويلتحف برد وطين
(خير من دنيا تعيسه مابها غير الطعون)
اسألك بالله بعد كل اللي ذكرته فهمتني ؟!
اني حبيتك بصدق وبكل عمري اشتريك

***************************************

ترى اللي بيني وبينك مداه اكبر من الادراك
حبيبي
مابقى بالكون غيرك انتا اسمحلي
حبيبي
بطلبك طلبه بطلبك اياك
وخذني يابعد هالدنيا لرضاك
بعد عمري .. بعد روحي ..
اموت ولا امل اهواك
حبيبي
هو صحيح اني ملكتك انت مع دنياك
حبيبي
هو صحيح انتا إذا حنيت تشبهني
يابخت اللي لاضاقت به الدنيا يلقاك
وانا والله تضيق بي ولااشوفك
وتموت احلى القصايد اذا سمعت ضحكة بشفاك
واقدمها مع القلب لغرامك بس تضحك لي

***************************************

ابيك تعرف انه لايمكن احساس قلبي "يخليك"
لو الشعور بداخل القلب مااااات
العمر يمضي ونصه اليوم يناديك
والنص الاخر يمسح بالدموع
كثر الآهات

خلني "قريب" ولاتقول في يوم ناسيك
وانا بقلبي دايم معاك

***************************************

سافر حبيبي وغاب ليش السفر ماادري
ساعة ادق ابواب ساعة على صدري
اسمع كلام النوم ابكي على حالي
مانام طول الليل والليل مرسالي
حرم علي النوم قصر مدى عمري
كل اليوم اسهر له اغني
واسمع صدى الآهات غني على حالي
عمري بحبك ضاع اشفق على عمري

***************************************

يمكن ؟؟
يطول البعد بس مااقدر انساك"
ويمكن"(عيون الحب)" من الشوق تبكيك
مني لك الاخلاص لو طال فرقاك"
ومهما يطول البعد
ماني بناسيك"
تبقى على بالي دام إني اغليك"
"وتبقى لك اشواقي" رسايل تناديك ....!؟

***************************************

عرفت بدنيتي لوعت
"الوقت والحرمان"
وعرفت الصاحب اللي له
الروح شفقانه
وجلست اذكر الماضي على قول
~ كااااان وكاااااان ~
غلاك حفظته
ياعسى صاحبي صانه
تراك بحياتي نابض
القلب والشريان
ودونك حياتي ياغلا الروح
""خسرانه""

***************************************


تغيب اليوم والومين
ولاتسأل حبايبنا وين
ونار الشوق واللهفه
في قلوبنا ماتطفيها
دموع العين

***************************************

واحشني
انا حالي غدى بعدك
غريب وعايش بروحي
ولابأهنا
ولابأرتاح
وانت بعيد ياروحي
قصرها الوقت ياعيوني
وإلا الوقت لو خان وطال
تظل انتا
<<الحبيب>>
اللي ابد
"مانساه"
}}بــــــــ(حــال)ـــــــأية{{

***************************************

العتب ماهو زعل لو ضايقك
كثر انفعالي
وانت لو ازعل على كل البشر
مازعل عليك
بس ...
لاطال الغياب وضاقت صدور الليالي
سقت لك ماجاء على البال
وتحمل مايجيك
يوم شفت الكون كله في غيابك
شبه خالي ...
صحت في وجه الزمن وقلت
فيك .. وقلت .. فيك .. وفيك
وضاقت وساع الفجوج بعيني
وزاد انشغالي
وين رحت ؟!
وليه رحت ؟!
ولا متى وانا احتريك
كنت ادور في عيون الناس
اجابه لسؤالي يمكن اعرف
وين رحت ؟!
وليه رحت؟!
وكيف اجيك "..
كنت اقول لكل شارع
ماوطتك اقدام الغالي؟!
من كثر ماكنت
ابي اوصلك
وابي قربك
وابيييييييك
كنت أسأل عنك نسيم الصبح
لامر متعالي
ماحمل يمي على دربه جواب
من يديك ؟؟
وامتلا صدري عتب
وانتا السبب في ماجرالي
ومن بعد هول العتب ..
جيت اشتكي لك واشتكيك
تدري ..
انك كل عشقي
وان غيرك ماطرا لي
وانك بقلبي لحالك وان مالك به شريك
وان قلبي لو تفجر بالعتب وقت انفعالي زعل منك
وغيابك مايزعلني عليك ...

***************************************

اكذب على القلب من حقك
لو بالكذب اقول تهواني
ماعاد يفرق معي صدقك
مادام كذبك على شأني

***************************************

من كثر
<< ماأحبك >>
صرت خايف
افقدك
صرت خايف
اجرحك
صرت خايف
لو تبيني ماتلاقيني معك
صرت ابحث عن حياتي
لاجل اعانق بسمتك
صرت أنا والشوق نتسابق
بس متى راح "نوصلك"

***************************************

ضاع الامل في رجعتك واقبل اليأس
واشوف حلمي مات قدام عيني
اشتقت لك يأصدق الناس بأحساس
تعال وقف بين همي وبيني
في غيبتك تسأل عن غيابي الناس
لاأجي احد بعدك ولاأحد يجيني
بنيت بأحزاني سكن انت الاساس
وصلت حبك والوفاء عيب فيني

***************************************

وحشتني 
وحسيتك تناديني
وحشتني
واعرفك ماتجافيني
انا فيني
سوالف عشق ولهانه
خواطر شوق حيرانه
تبي تحكي لعيونك
اني حيل مشتاااق

***************************************

انا المخدوع ماحد غيري رجاك
كلمة احبك سبب هذا الخداع
بعد ماضيعت عمري في رضاك
تسهل الكلمة وتنوي بالوداع
ياما ليالي اسهر معاك
ماطرأ لي يوم ان حبي يباع
بسهوله جا الدهر وخذاك
وبسهوله تنكر الماضي بساع
دفة الحب الشقي تبقى هواك
واصبح المركب بلادفه وشراع

***************************************

يكفيني من حياتي اني "عرفتك"
ويكفيني طيب قلبك يوم "شفتك"
صدقني اني اسعد لو "ذكرتك"
صدقني اني احزن لو "فقدتك"
واعذرني مالقيت في الكون "مثلك"
في حلاتك
في صفاتك
حتى في معنى " غلاتك "

***************************************

ساعدني انسى حبك
وانسى حتى ذكرياتي
ماتجيني ولا تعتذر
ولاتبكي ولا تنكسر
ياحبيبي
لو تحبني ابعد عني
ولاتحاول في يوم تقرب قلبي منك
خلني ابدأ من جديد الاقي نفسي
خلني اخرج من حصار ضعفي ويأسي

***************************************

انا مشتاق لعيون الاحباب
ولحبهم ولشوقهم دوم تواق
اشتقت لملامس يديني يديك
محتاج ادفن بينهم كل الاشواق
وابيع لك روحي ودمي وفكري
واحضنك في عالم مجانين عشاق

***************************************

ماودي انك عابر كنك الطيف
واني انا نجمة وطاحت بكونك
ودي اكون البحر لك وانت لي السيف
واكون لك عمرك وقرة عيونك
نظمت عمري لك عقد .. لاتقول لي كيف
ايام عمري مالها طعم .. دونك
وعطني بحبك أي وصف وتعريف
بس انا ابقى نظرة في عيونك

***************************************

في ظرف ساعة قتلت الحب واحرقته
وانا بريء كيف صار القتل باسبابي
انت شنقت الغرام وبيديك علقته
ورميت دم الغرام بداخل ثيابي
الحب والغرام وشي تعلمته
كانو معاك امانه يأعز الاحبابي
واليوم ظلمتنا وماضينا تجاهلته
ماكان ظني بمن في يوم حبيته
يظلم ويحكم علينا حكم الاغرابي

***************************************

خل السوالف انا مشتاق لعيونك
عجل وشف لك طريقه نلتقي فيها
اترك هلا بك وكيف الحال وانت مشقيها
لاتخلي الشوق يذبح حال مجنونك
لاجتك فرصه طلبتك لا تعديها
اذا انت عايش انا مااعيش من دونك
العيشه اللي على هالحال ماابيها
من زود حبك احب اللي يحبونك
وانت مدري ليه عيوني ماتراعيها
لو هي على الناس كل الناس يفدونك
وانا حياتي فدا لعيون غاليها
اسألك بالله ترفق بي على هونك
مافي داعي معك حالي تعنيها
لو فتشوا عنك وسط الروح ياعمري مخاويها
لو طالعوني على غفله يشوفونك
اغلب اوقاتك بوسط العين تقضيها
دامك معي ياحبيبي لايهمونك
لا يابعد اول الدنيا وتاليها
عيني وقلبي من اللهفه ينادونك
عجل وشف لك طريقه اكلمك فيها ؟!

***************************************

تعال
انظر وسط عيني
تعال شوف
انا بدمي وشراييني
هواك يطوف
انا عاشق
وكل عاشق
هواه مكشوف

***************************************

مرخوص واسمح لي يازين
وإذا قصرت في شي راجعني
الحب مايستوي لأثنين
واحد وخليك مهتني
بمشي بدربي مع الماشين
وارجي من الله يريحني
وانسى عذابك يابو وجهين
وإذا ارادة الله بتذكرني

***************************************

انت اللي من كل الناس مغليك
يرخص لك الغالي واروح تفداك
ان كنت مخطي ياحبيبي اراضيك
ارجوك سامحني وانا طالب رضاك
لاتحسب القلب يازين ناسيك
ولو طالت المده فلا انا ناسيك
وايضاً على بعدك بيعيش ذكراك
وش احيله في قلب يعجز ينساك

***************************************

ماينفع نكون احباب تمنعنا كثير اسباب
عيبي معك صادق وعيبك معي كذاب
شوف البشر كم لون لي لون ولك كم لون
منك الوفاء نادر ومنك البشر مليون
شفت البلا اوف دنياي ليشااستمر وياي
روح وابتعد وانسى ومثلك انا بنسى
عيش الفرح كم يوم ظالم ويجي لك يوم
وانا بدنيتي قررت لا حب بعد اليوم

***************************************

احبك يامعذبني
يحبك قلبي وعيوني
مايغنوني عنك الناس
لو كلهم يحبوني

***************************************

تراها احسن لنا نذكر بعضنا بالخير
بألقى من يقدرني
وتلقى واحد ثاني
ابد ماكان في بالي ترى ماصار يوم يصير
ولاظنيتك تكون الطريق لهمي واحزاني
ولكني ندمت اني حسبتك غير

***************************************

عجزت احكي لك احساسي
واترجم لهفتي بالبوح
عجزت اني اعيش بصمت الى من طال يذبحني
حبيبي شفت هالدنيا بها ناس تجي وتروح
اقسم بالي ليا من مت وصرت عظام يجمعني
احبك والغلا صادقوماهو (لعب وسلا مزوح)
نزل دمعي نزف جرحي وذاك الشوق عذبني
احس الكون في عيني فنى وماعاد له مصلوح
مادام اللي احبه حيل مااجيه ولايجي عندي
انا لامن كتبت وهمت حكي حب
غدى مذبوح صرخ دمه بدون شعور
((كفى بالله افهمني))
حبيبي جاك احساسي على صافي نقا ووضوح
كتبته قبل مايومي تجي الاقدار ويكتبني
واذا قلبي خطأ اعذر واقولانه بعد مسموح
واذا حبي معك قصر امانه منك سامحني
ابكتم حسرتي لكن ؟!
بقول انك ترى مسموح
وبخفي عبرتي فعيني قبل دنياي تعدمني
وتأكد حبك بقلبي لآخر ماتروح الروح
لاني ماادري ساعتها من اللي قام يدفني ؟!

***************************************

ساكن القلب لاتحمل هموم .. دامني ف هالدنيا عوين
شفت في نظرة عيونك غيوم .. باكر الدنيا في عينك تزين
كيف ابي ارتاح او انوم .. وانت ياعمري مهموم وحزين
ياهنا العمر لو همك يدوم .. ضاقت الدنيا في عيني وتشين
اوقد الليل لعيونك نجوم .. وامسح الهم عن ذاك الجبين

***************************************

تدري انك غير كل هالناس والله
تدري ان الحب مخلوق عشانك
ياحبيب الروح خذت القلب كله
والحنان اللي بهالدنيا حنانك
يحمد الله قلبي انك صرت خله
له عيون ماتشوف الا زمانك

***************************************

اشوف الزين ناوي عالسفر
عسى ربي يحفظه في المسير
عسى مايطول الغيبة شهر
ويتركني على نار السعير
رعاك الله يانور البصر
تجي وتروح بوسط الضمير

***************************************

تسوقنا الدنيا على غير مشهاة
وتحدنا الاشغال منا ومنا
عن صاحب رغم البطا مانسيناه
لو راحت ايام السنه مااتصلنا
ياصاحبي ياطيب الصيت والجاه
العفو منكم والمعذير منا

***************************************

لو يموت الشوق بقلوب البشر
مايموت بخافقي شوقي عليك
خذ مسافة يوم اسبوع وشهر
واعرف اني طول عمري مشتريك
بيننا الايام واحكام الدهر
وراح تعرف وش كثر قلبي يبيك

***************************************

ياغلا حبك تعدى مقاييس الغلا
كل يوم يسجل الحب مقياس جديد
كل ماظنيت قلبي من الحب امتلا
طالبت مشاعري منه ياغالي مزيد

***************************************

اذكريني اذا اصبح حبنا ذكريات
لاتناسين مره حاولي تتذكرين
اذكري العاشق اللي في هواك مات
راس ماله الوفا والقصيده والحنين
كنت مااطيق دمع عيونك الناعسات
وتبتسم لي حياتي وقت تضحكين
وان كان ربي كتب الوفات
اوقفي عند قبري واذرفي دمعتين
واذا شدوا الخلايق قولي فلان مات
عاشق وفي ولكنه توفى حزين

***************************************

ياحبيبي وش نقول انك حبيب
صافي الحب في قلبك نهر
ياحبيبي وش نقول انك قريب
اسأل العين عن قرب النظر
ياحبيبي نكتبك وناديك ليتك تجيب
فاقدينك مثل شمس وقمر

***************************************

حبك كتبته في ضميري من زمان
ونقشت حروفه في خفايا دنيتي
عطرك رسمك يالحبيب بكل مكان
بكل درب اسير فيه بخطوتي
ورسمت لك صوره من عطر وحنان
بروازها دمي وذاتي وضحكتي

***************************************

انت ماتقدر تحب انت قلبك من حجر
ميت احساس وشعور
مستحيل انت بشر ولو وضعتك بالعيون
ناكر ولازم تخون
شايف حالك علي تحسبك من تكون
انت شاطر بالجروح
انت حبك مصلحه من يحبك تجرحه
بتركك وارحل بعيد
قلبي الله يسامحه هو كان يموت فيك
بس رجاءً لاتظن
ان يحزني الحزن ياما وياما شفت بدنيتي
ماانت اقسى من الزمن

***************************************

اذكرني لاانتهت للشمس رحله مع نهار
واذكرني لاصحى للصبح ورد الياسمين
واذكرني لالمحت في ليالي البرد نار
واذكرني لاسمعت للمطر صوت حزين

***************************************

لاخذلك الوقت ياقلبي ابتسم
الزمن طبعه كذا فرحه وهم
لملم جروحك وخل مافيك فيك
يوم لك ياقلبي وعشره عليك

***************************************

تدري ليه
حبك بيكبر
تدري ليه
وفي كل يوم قدرك يكثر
لانك الغالي الوحيد
اقولها واسف اكيد
وفي كل يوم حبك يزيد
وفي كل يوم احبك اكثر

***************************************

احبــــك
كلمة بحبك لما جيت وقلتها
ماادري ايش اقولك حصل لي بعدها
من غير هواك كان ناقصني حياة كملتها
كمل كلامك كل كلمه منك بحسها

***************************************

مامنحتك من غلاي الا غلاي
ولاعطيتك من وفاي الا الكثير
جمرة الحرمان ضاق بها حشاي
ملت الامال عثرات المسير
ذابت اقدامي وانا ادور مناي
واستقر الحلم في ايدينك اخير
استجاب اللي خلق سحرك دعاي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ولد ملك*
*يسلمووا هاليدين ع المسجات الحلوين*
*الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافية*
*ما ننحرم منك*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

مسجات في غااااية الروعه اخوي 

تسلم ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## حميد

*يعطيك الله العافيه ع المسجات الحلوة*
*جزاك الله الف خير*
*مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يسلمووو يالاخو* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه ع المسجات الزحفانيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## ليالي

يسلموووو ع المسجااات

قمة في الروووعة..

لاتقطعنا منها ..

أختك،،
ليالي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه خيو ..

بنتظار جديدك .. كل المودة

----------


## حزن العمر

ولد ملك
الله يعطيك العافةي على
المسجات الاكثر من رائعة
شكرا لك وبانتظار الجديد

تحيتي 
حزن العمر

----------


## السيده

ابيك تعرف انه لايمكن احساس قلبي "يخليك"
لو الشعور بداخل القلب مااااات
العمر يمضي ونصه اليوم يناديك
والنص الاخر يمسح بالدموع
كثر الآهات

خلني "قريب" ولاتقول في يوم ناسيك
وانا بقلبي دايم معاك

ويسلمو ع المسجات الروعة ..

السيده

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مشكوور ولد الملك على المسجات الرائعه

الله يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## بسمه الم

وااااااااو يسلمو 
على هادي الياقات الرائعه
في انتضار المزيد

----------


## المومياءة

*مشكور اخوي ولد ملك على المسجات الروعة*
*يسلمووو الايادي*

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمو عالمسجات الحلوة



ربي يعطيك العافيه


بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح ...

----------


## الرومانسية

تسلم يداك عل هذه المسجات الرائعة ولا تحرمنا من ابداعاتك

----------


## الرومانسية

تسلم على هذه المسجات ونتظر منك المزيد

----------


## كبرياء

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو  في غاااااااااااااااية الروعه ؛؛ يسلمووووووووو أخوي 

ولاعدمنا جديدكــ ؛؛ تقبلــــــ مروريــــــــ وتحيــــــــااتيـــــــ

----------


## العيون الحزينة

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر
الله يعطيك العافية

----------

